# Conversion verses



## beej6 (May 6, 2006)

I don't have my own "conversion verse," though I have my favorite verse (out of so many which contain the Gospel):

"œ. . .because, if you confess with your mouth that Jesus is Lord and believe in your heart that God raised him from the dead, you will be saved. For with the heart one believes and is justified, and with the mouth one confesses and is saved." (Rom. 10.9-10, ESV)

In the last few weeks, I've come across two accounts of verses that led these men to Christ:

RC Sproul joked that he's the probably the only man in the history of Christ's church converted by this verse:

"œIf the clouds are full of rain,
they empty themselves on the earth,
and if a tree falls to the south or to the north,
in the place where the tree falls, there it will lie." (Eccl. 11.3, ESV)

D James Kennedy was led to the Gospel first by hearing a radio program by Donald Grey Barnhouse, then later by the following verse:

"œNow we know that whatever the law says it speaks to those who are under the law, so that every mouth may be stopped, and the whole world may be held accountable to God. For by works of the law no human being will be justified in his sight, since through the law comes knowledge of sin."
(Rom. 3.19-20, ESV)

[Sources: RC Sproul's program on "Ecclesiastes," _Dust to Glory_ TV series; D James Kennedy on _The Coral Ridge Hour_, "What Abraham Discovered."]

[Edited on 5-6-2006 by beej6]

[Edited on 5-6-2006 by beej6]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 6, 2006)

For Martin Luther it was Romans 1.17: "For therein is the righteousness of God revealed from faith to faith: as it is written, The just shall live by faith."


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 6, 2006)

For me personally, it was John 14.6: Jesus saith unto him, I am the way, the truth, and the life: no man cometh unto the Father, but by me.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 6, 2006)

John Newton:



> John Newton, slave trader, preacher, poet, one of the greatest trophies of grace ever won. His life truly manifested that "God moves in a mysterious way, His wonders to perform." After what he declares to have been a life "flagrantly profane," in the course of a voyage he picked up and read Stanhope's "Thomas Ã  Kempis," which impressed him and caused him to think more seriously than had been his custom. But a terrific tropical storm was what awakened him most of all. A fellow-seaman had been swept overboard, and all hands as well as the vessel were in great danger. After safety being assured, his thoughts were turned in upon his own condition. *His past was brought vividly before him, and then he turned to his Testament and found help in these two verses: "How much more shall your heavenly Father give the Holy Spirit to them that ask Him?" (Luke 11:13); and, "If any man will do His will, he shall know of the doctrine" (John 7:17).*
> 
> He understood the facts of the Gospel, but also that the Holy Spirit alone could enable him to understand these things. Accordingly in his own way he prayed for light and help. Thus by divers ways and experiences souls are led from their state of sin and misery to "Behold the Lamb of God" (John 1:29).


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 6, 2006)

For Augustine it was Romans 13.13-14: "Not in rioting and drunkenness, not in chambering and impurities, not in contention and envy, but put ye on the Lord Jesus Christ and make not provision for the flesh in its concupiscences."


----------



## Herald (May 6, 2006)

None of the "good news" passages were instrumental in my conversion. I was convicted in my soul of sin. Passages such as Romans 3:23 and 6:23a convinced me that I was lost in sin and facing certain judgment. Once faced with my sin the "good news" was eagerly received.


[Edited on 5-6-2006 by BaptistInCrisis]


----------



## gwine (May 7, 2006)

While the apostle Paul speaks volumes to my heart now, it was a quote from Spurgeon here in an article by Rev. William Shishko on the riches of Spurgeon that the Spirit used to turn the lights on upstairs.


> "œI say to you, Jesus Christ stands like a great flowing fountain in the corners of the street, and he inviteth every thirsty soul to come and drink. You need not stop and say, "˜Am I thirsty enough? Am I black enough?´... Come as you are! Come as you are! Every fitness is legality; every preparation is a lie; every getting ready for Christ is coming the wrong way. You are only making yourselves worse while you think you are making yourselves better.... Come as you are! If you are the blackest soul out of hell, trust Christ, and that act of trust shall make you clean. This seems a simple thing, and yet it is the hardest thing in the world to bring you to it; so hard a thing that all the preachers that ever preached cannot make a man believe in Christ. Though we put it as plainly as we can, and plead with you, you only go away and say, "˜It is too good to be true!´ or else you despise it because it is so simple; for the Gospel, like Christ, is despised and rejected of men, because it has no form and comeliness and no beauty in it that you should desire it."


Makes me weep even to read it out loud.


----------



## DanW (May 7, 2006)

I love the Spurgeon quote!
What got me was an old Wayne Watson song, "New Lives for Old."


----------

